

Ask HN: What's The Best Secure VPN Client for Browsing Open Wi-Fi? - weston

Preferably something free but a low cost option is fine. For browsing unsecured wireless networks in public places.  Anything that will protect my traffic.<p>It's hard to tell just searching online what is legit info and what is marketing junk.
======
randombs
If you just want to browse securely, a VPN might be overkill. Just set up a
free EC2 account or get a cheap VPS ( <http://prgmr.com/> ) and SSH tunnel
through that.

~~~
loevborg
Specifically, use <https://github.com/apenwarr/sshuttle> \- dead easy and
works in most circumstances, and not just for web browsing.

------
tshtf
Use the Amazon AWS Free Tier[1] and setup OpenVPN[2]. Clients for all major
platforms are supported. If you need to protect iPhone or Android traffic, use
PPTP or IPSec and you're set.

[1] <http://aws.amazon.com/free/>

[2] <http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source.html>

~~~
weston
Sweet! Thanks! I'll play around with it!

------
indrora
There's my old standby for anything sensative: SOCKS5 Proxy via SSH (just use
-D:8080 on your cmdline and use FoxyProxy or whathaveyou)

if you're _really_ overkill, you can always just use -X with SSH, fire up
Firefox or Dillo or Chrome on your server and just tunnel X.

Just keep a reasonable quality machine (say, 1.4Ghz) running SSH and your
favorite flavor of linux.

------
paliopolis
Thought that you might be interested in this old thread :)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1966021>

------
noonespecial
I've got my own servers so I just run openvpn on one of them and use
tunnelblick on my mac to connect.

------
zenmaster24
vpn doesnt work likes this - it is 2 sided, not one sided like a computer
connecting to an unsecured wireless access point. unless the access point also
supports the vpn, it wont work. what you want is some sort of anonymizer like
tor

